# "Gangsta Style Fly w/aiming too!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I'm trying it anyway. Shooting "Fly" is fun and different. I hold the frame "Gangsta style. The frame I'm currently using is a through the throat design-(Always did like that attachment),the pouch hold is a bottom thumb grip with the index finger on top. I attached a piece of cable tie onto the upper prong as a sort of aiming or band line up helper. Pretty cool. Not doing any really tight groups but the speed and flatness of shot is impressive. Averaging 265-270fps on a Black Thera cut of 1 1/2"s x 1" x 10 1/2"s with a full extended draw of 63"s. I don't always extend to full draw so that may be a factor in consistency of group. Still playing at this point. Recently had an issue with "Target fear".Oddly,with this style I'm not experiencing it (Thankfully!). It is a different animal though! Much respect to the really good "Fly" shooters out there! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Go for it Gary!
ToseB entered Bill's contest with a video of him shooting 'fly and it really impressed me. Anybody that can draw back that far and target shoot is a real sling-shooter in my book.
Maybe someday when I really learn to shoot the normal way I'll try the 'fly, until then I'll just stand back and be impressed by you guys that do it.


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

hope its not a silly question but whats ''target fear''?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

And I thought 58 inchs was a Long Draw. Thats great G-Flat, Go for the Gusto and have someone toss you some cans for a warmup.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah guys this is fun! The speed!







Forklift,"Target Fear" is just that. You get up to the Bull and don't even have time to set and the shot is away. I mean I need a little time to make sure of the shot placement, but with this syndrome you ain't got no time! Archers usually get it. I've heard of a few slingshooters that have had it. It's a mental thing. I changed styles and have no problem holding on target now. I won't go back to my regular way for awhile to make sure it is gone. Heck, with the fun I'm having"Flying"







, I may never go back!! Flatband


----------

